# Quick Sketch - Watercolor/Graphite :]



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

My DT, Katniss:









I can also do more complex things! :-D










If you like what I do, check this out: ($5 not $7) http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=98218​


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

